# Vape King Krugersdorp Cloud Competition!



## Stroodlepuff (23/1/17)

​


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/1/17)

Cloud Lounge/Creamy Clouds have their new store grand opening in Ruimsig, just next door. What are the chances of that!?

Do you have any specials?


----------

